

Images: Edward Snowden Modeling Shoot Found - sinnerswing
http://web.archive.org/liveweb/http://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=311697

======
icegreentea
You may as well link to the actual Ars article: [http://arstechnica.com/tech-
policy/2013/06/nsa-leaker-ed-sno...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-
policy/2013/06/nsa-leaker-ed-snowdens-life-on-ars-technica/)

